# Sad day for Kentucky gun owners



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Not sure how this EVER passed in that state. I guess it's just a "trial run" in one city or county? How long before statewide? then nationwide? I hope 7th Corp will chime in.

http://nationalreport.net/weapon-rfid-system-kentucky/


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

"Nestled in the eastern portion of the blue state, the city of Winchester also is home to several academies of higher learning and is thought to be *more intelligent and liberal* than the rest of the state."

Sums up the problem....


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Man, I was about to riot HOWEVER..... after some searching I found out that "NationalReport.net" isn't a real news site. It's a satirical website sort of like "The Onion".


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Couldn't find anything about this on Gun Wire.
I'll give my buddy who lives in Ky. a call, he'll know about this.

http://thegunwire.com


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

> By the beginning of next year it will be mandatory that all registered firearms within the state of Kentucky be implanted with a Weapon RFID System. Those who are found to be non-compliant by the deadline will face steep fines, jail time or even the loss of the firearm.
> Gun owners will be required to show up at a predesignated location where theyll pay a small fee and hand over their firearms to be implanted.


I'm sure all the criminals in KY will rush right out and have there stolen guns fitted with the RFID system. More "feel good" legislation that will have no impact on crimes committed with guns...


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

H2O Mellon said:


> Man, I was about to riot HOWEVER..... after some searching I found out that "NationalReport.net" isn't a real news site. It's a satirical website sort of like "The Onion".


it appears you are correct. my apologies. I guess it was kinda late at night when I read it? LOL


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I think I just throw up in my mouth over the article! I hope your right on the site being just a joke!


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

I sure hope this is joke. That kind of BS would really PO lots of people in our state. Nothing would surprise me anymore. We have become a country of sheeple. Over half of us willing to follow the piper right over the edge of the cliff. I'm sure the anti gunners are slobbering all over themselves after that nutjob killed all those people at that naval yard. If someone in that yard had a gun to defend themselves that ahole may never have attempted this act in the first place.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

7thcorpsFA said:


> I sure hope this is joke. That kind of BS would really PO lots of people in our state. Nothing would surprise me anymore. We have become a country of sheeple. Over half of us willing to follow the piper right over the edge of the cliff. I'm sure the anti gunners are slobbering all over themselves after that nutjob killed all those people at that naval yard. If someone in that yard had a gun to defend themselves that ahole may never have attempted this act in the first place.


relax, appears to be just "satire"...I'm very sorry for not checking it out more thoroughly. Some things just ain't funny though!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Look what you went and done Mike.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Shoot, the article had me going. It was well written, at least for a satire web site!


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

eatinbass said:


> "Nestled in the eastern portion of the blue state, the city of Winchester also is home to several academies of higher learning and is thought to be *more intelligent and liberal* than the rest of the state."
> 
> Sums up the problem....


You beat me to it, I thought the same thing.


----------

